# PTAP question



## nishaytariq (Jul 30, 2009)

Hey, sorry not sure if this has been posted here before, but if applying for the PTAP program is math a requirement along with bio,chem,physics and english in both grade 11 and 12? Thankyou in advance!

sorry, another quick question! now that SATs in chem, bio and physics are a requirement for PTAP, are the marks also weighted and looked at for admission or is a minimum score simply required to qualify? 

Also, if you take College (C) level classes in Canadian highschool instead of University (U), do they deduct a higher percentage when it comes to equivalence?


----------



## saeedanjum (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi Nishay,

PATP only ask for equivalence certificate from IBCC and IBCC only need Physics, Chem and Bio for pre medical equivalence. 

So far they have only asked for at least 550 marks in each SAT subjact test. They haven't said that they would use SAT marks as well to calulate their merit list. I think it will all depend upon the top officials in EAD/HEC but more likely they will not use these SAT marks to calculat the merit list.


----------



## rosette (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi Nishay, I am also looking into Pak Med Schools and from all the websites I have looked at, you DO NOT need SAT II for math.


----------



## rosette (Apr 1, 2011)

I also have a question regarding PTAP:

Do I HAVE to be a Canadian citizen as well as being a Pakistani citizen to be cosidered for admission under PTAP?? ...'cause I'm not and am worried that since I'm not a Canadian citizen I can't get admission in any Pak Med School 
PLEASE let me know if I can apply as an overseas Pakistani (with only being a Permanent Resident and NOT a Canadian citizen)

THANKS in advance ))


----------



## saeedanjum (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi Rosette


I am afraid Yes, here is one of the rule for admission under PTAP:

The applicant and one of his/her parents (father or mother) should hold foreign nationality at the time of admission (proof of foreign nationality i.e. foreign passports/nationality certificates should be provided). 

regards

Saeed Anjum


----------



## rosette (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks saeedanjum.

I did read that before on some website, just wanted to confirm here from people with first-hand experience. 

Ok, so just for clarification, can I still apply for a local (Open merit or self-finance) seat with my IBCC equivilance certificate equivilated for my Canadian Grade 12 education?
and if I do that, I'll have to sit in the entry test, right?

Thanks.


----------



## saeedanjum (Sep 7, 2010)

Yes Rosette,

You can still apply for medicine as a local student. In Private colleges you can apply on local open merit seats as well as on oversease Pakistani seats. For those seats you need to take entry test. There are also some seats in each private college for foreign students as well and to apply for those you can take SAT Subject test but the fee is more than double for those seats.

If your IBCC equivilance marks are above 80% then you should apply for open merit seats in Govt colleges otherwise you should consider Private colleges but you must take entry test.

Regards

Saeed Anjum


----------



## rosette (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks a lot for clarifying!

I don't think I am going to apply to any private colleges as they are way too expensive (and if I had that much money, I might as well could study here in Canada!).

I know this is a PTAP thread..but I have just a quick question regarding IBCC: for Canada, do they deduct 10% or 20%? I hope 10 because I don't think we can take AP classes and stuff here, so only our normal high school classes count....

Thanks.


----------



## mohd753 (Oct 20, 2010)

I was wondering what the steps were to apply threw the PTAP program and how it works, im from the U.S right now and i want to apply to DIMC. what would i do?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Great thread and lots of helpful information. Thanks to everyone who is contributing here! Keep up the good work!


----------



## rosette (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi Mohd753:

This is a link I found helpful, it is the notification and application thing they had for 2010:
http://www.pakmission.ca/TAProg.pdf

This is another one but I don't know how reliable this one is, although it still helps quite a bit:
eduvision Carrer Planning & Educational Services Guidance Study Pakistan Information Guidance Education Pakistan Admission Pakistan Medical Engineering Pharmacy Dentistry Agriculture Computer IT
eduvision Carrer Planning & Educational Services Pakistan

DIMC Application form 2011:
[ DOW UNIVERSITY OF HEALTH SCIENCES ]

Thats all I could search for now. The only think I dont know for sure is if the PTAP applies to private colleges as well. But, for sure u need the IBCC Equivilance Certificate.

Hope it helps!!


----------



## mohd753 (Oct 20, 2010)

Hey rosette,

Thanks alot for the help and the links you posted, im trying to use PTAP for DIMC, but i dont know if i should apply to the school first, or program. And would you happen to know how many people the offer it to, and what do they look at for you to be eligable.

thanks again


----------



## rosette (Apr 1, 2011)

Your welcome!

I myself am going to apply under PTAP except I don't have my Canadian citizenship yet. 
..Which makes me not THE most knowledgeable person here. 
Anyways, in other government college, there are few reserved seats for PTAP students. For ex, they have 4 in KE and like 20 in Fatimah Jinnah.

My suggestion to check the extremely helpful DOW and DIMC threads; there's quite a few of them here and they explain quite well. Also, check the DIMC website for more info. And, then of course there's always that "search" button!

Hope that helps


----------



## mohd753 (Oct 20, 2010)

lol yeah, im just trying to figure out how to apply. Also do i have to be born in Pakistan and be of forein nationality, because i was born in the US but my parents were born in Pakistan, and my dads a citizen along with me. Would i still be eligable?


----------



## rosette (Apr 1, 2011)

Yeah, you're eligible to apply as long as you prove your Pakistani origin, for example a Pakistani passport or an overseas Pakistani Card, or something of that sort. You should be fine otherwise I think! Wish you good luck with that!
I'm in the whole gathering-info-and-wanting-to-apply mode as well; hope it works out for me too.


----------



## mohd753 (Oct 20, 2010)

I dont think im of pakistan origin if i was born in the US? lol


----------



## rosette (Apr 1, 2011)

mohd753 said:


> I dont think im of pakistan origin if i was born in the US? lol


Yeh I know what you're thinking..But I thought that you were automatically of Pakistani origin as well, as long as your parents were both of Pakistani origin. Just check from someone with same situation! #laugh


----------



## mohd753 (Oct 20, 2010)

rossette when should i apply i just downloaded the application and filled it out 5 copies of it so should i send it in, also i got to get my IBCC certificate of equivalence first? also i was wondering what are the chances for me getting ptap for DIMC?


----------



## rosette (Apr 1, 2011)

mohd753 said:


> rossette when should i apply i just downloaded the application and filled it out 5 copies of it so should i send it in, also i got to get my IBCC certificate of equivalence first? also i was wondering what are the chances for me getting ptap for DIMC?


 
Okay, so are you in Grade 12 right now? Because if you are, then AFTER you graduate in June (most likely), send your stuff to IBCC for equivilance as soon as you can because I've heard they can take long sometimes.
It's good that you're already preparing your documents; do make sure though, that they don't make any changes to the application and put up a new version, cause then obviously you'll need to fill out another set of 5.
That's all I can say, because I'm going to be applying this year for the first time too. Good luck to both of us I suppose and please do let me know as you're applying because I should start preparing my documents as well! #laugh


----------



## mohd753 (Oct 20, 2010)

I actually already graduated and i took a year of College here in at a 4 year univ in the US. Im just confused if i have to take the SAT subject tests, i took bio and chem in highschool, should i just sign up for physics right now or just take the SAT. im going to apply as soon as i can hopefully i get all the information right. i want to find someone who already went threw the process you know?

thanks again for all the help youv been  hopefully ill see you next year!


----------



## rosette (Apr 1, 2011)

mohd753 said:


> I actually already graduated and i took a year of College here in at a 4 year univ in the US. Im just confused if i have to take the SAT subject tests, i took bio and chem in highschool, should i just sign up for physics right now or just take the SAT. im going to apply as soon as i can hopefully i get all the information right. i want to find someone who already went threw the process you know?
> 
> thanks again for all the help youv been  hopefully ill see you next year!


I'm taking the SAT subject tests anyways, just in case I need them. But I know for sure that if you do need these, they have to include all the 3 science subjects, bio chem and physics.
I know, I want to find someone who has been through this process too. 

Anybody..??

Your welcome for the help and buddy, I don't think we're gonna see each other because DIMC is not part of my plan at all.:happy:


----------



## mohd753 (Oct 20, 2010)

Oo haha. Well good luck to where you apply! I know i wish i knew someone whos been through this too, also i think im going to just take them too. It cant hurt


----------



## nishaytariq (Jul 30, 2009)

Thankyou to everyone who contributed, such helpful information!
I just have one more quick question, many links say the minimum SAT II requirement for chem, bio, physics is 500 but people say its 550. Can someone please clarify? Thankyou again  !


----------



## rosette (Apr 1, 2011)

nishaytariq said:


> Thankyou to everyone who contributed, such helpful information!
> I just have one more quick question, many links say the minimum SAT II requirement for chem, bio, physics is 500 but people say its 550. Can someone please clarify? Thankyou again  !


Yes thats what I saw when I was searching around for this info. and I think that even if it is just 500, you might as well get a higher score to increase your chances of getting in whatever college you wish to join. That's why I just quit trying to figure this out, 500 or 550, its a 650 target score for me! #grin 
I just did my SAT II yesterday, good luck for yours, unless you've already done yours!


----------



## Manobilli93 (May 17, 2011)

hey..
am planning to apply under ptap
i wanted to get some info regarding the filling to the application form.
how many copies of our marksheets and passports do we require?
at their site they say you need to send them in triplicates, do we have to send 3 application forms with 3 copies of each document? :/


----------



## UToronto (Jun 16, 2008)

Rosette, I had a quick question. If you're not a Canadian citizen then how did you apply for PTAP? I was under the impression that in order to be eligible as a foreign student, one must have a foreign nationality. I am currently waiting for my Canadian passport. Can I apply under PTAP? Thanks for your response.


----------



## Justina12 (Aug 8, 2010)

PTAP deadline August 20, 2011


----------



## rosette (Apr 1, 2011)

UToronto said:


> Rosette, I had a quick question. If you're not a Canadian citizen then how did you apply for PTAP? I was under the impression that in order to be eligible as a foreign student, one must have a foreign nationality. I am currently waiting for my Canadian passport. Can I apply under PTAP? Thanks for your response.


Hey,
Actually that's the reason I didn't apply under PTAP this year 
We had applied for citizenship and were waiting but the deadline is today I believe and I don't have my Canadian passport yet, so I couldn't apply 
Oh and also I didn't end up getting high enough marks for SAT subjects 
Sorry to say but I think you'll just have to wait til next year like me..I was trying to find a way to go back just as an overseas Pakistani but didn't exactly find a way :/

Let's go together next year! #laugh


----------



## rosette (Apr 1, 2011)

Manobilli93 said:


> hey..
> am planning to apply under ptap
> i wanted to get some info regarding the filling to the application form.
> how many copies of our marksheets and passports do we require?
> at their site they say you need to send them in triplicates, do we have to send 3 application forms with 3 copies of each document? :/


yep. 3 copies of the package it is..


----------



## Manobilli93 (May 17, 2011)

thanks...


----------



## Junai_Dahma (Jul 18, 2011)

I am applying for PTAP too! 
The deadline was yesterday and I only found out yesterday about the PTAP as we haven't been in Pakistan that long...#baffled
Otherwise I would've applied for open merit and I would have had a waaaaaaay smaller chance of getting into any good Medical College here!

Anyway, since the deadline had passed, we called the Economic Affairs Division office a few times and the said that "if you can bring all the forms filled in as well as the necessary documents BY HAND by Monday 22nd 12 o'clock, you may able to make a case for yourself".
We were like "WHAT?#shocked We can't come all the way to Islamabad by Monday!! (as we are about a whole days traveling away)"
Spent all of yesterday in a flurry of action, getting everything together...
But now the papers are sent to some relatives in Isl., so pray for me, guys, that they take my application!!!!

(and to top it all off, I haven't got my equivalence certificate from the IBCC yet, either, so I sent my actual results with a note of apology!!!)#baffled


----------



## Junai_Dahma (Jul 18, 2011)

I have a genuine question about the PTAP:

Does the Economic Affairs Division have an email address by which I can contact them?

I have a few questions to ask, to which I want detailed answers....

Thank you.


----------



## UToronto (Jun 16, 2008)

*slaps forehead*
I missed the PTAP deadline and I missed the deadline for deferring my tuition in Toronto. Joy. Some one told me that it doesn't matter if you are a PR right now, as long as you have the nationality by the time the admission happens, its all good. Let's see. The stories I hear make me feel like either people talk without having a spine or the system is actually incomprehensibly flexible at times. Here's hoping its the later for my own good.
Gluck Junai_Dhama!


----------

